# Model 21 .22 cal



## 7tom (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello, I'm new to this forum. I have a model 21 and would like to tear it completely down to re-finish and I can't seem to find any schematics to guide me along. Baretta says you have to be a certified gunsmith to get THEIR schematic and I'm not one. Anybody out there that can give me some advice? Thanks, Vinny


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Are you refinishing just the slide and barrel (made of steel), or the frame, too (made of aluminum, usually considered much harder to refinish)? A normal field-strip will get you almost far enough to do the slide and barrel (may have to detach the barrel from the frame at the pivot). Getting the guts out of the frame (and back in, later) is a much greater challenge. Unless the frame is really bad, I'd recommend just using a touch-up product, so a full detail-strip would not be needed.

Maybe one of these two video clips would be helpful (looks like field-strip help only):

Beretta Model 21A Bobcat : Disassembly & Cleaning - YouTube


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

A quick read of this thread might also be helpful:

Beretta 21a Detail Disassembly / Bad SA Pull - THR

It told me enough that now I don't think I'd want to try stripping the frame on one of these.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

7tom said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum. I have a model 21 and would like to tear it completely down to re-finish and I can't seem to find any schematics to guide me along. Baretta says you have to be a certified gunsmith to get THEIR schematic and I'm not one. Anybody out there that can give me some advice? Thanks, Vinny


First course of action, is to spell the brand properly. It's Beretta. Not a big thing I know, but it's a pet peeve of mine, and I am seeking counseling for it.

Have you checked on YouTube for a dis-assembly video?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Best I can offer is the Users Manual, which has a parts photo...

http://www.tiropratico.com/manuali-pdf/2011/B-Beretta_21-pistol.pdf


----------

